# Schlechte und extrem schwankende downloadrate



## Technojunky (11. August 2012)

Hallo,

erstmal: ja ich weiß ich hatte schonma nen thread aber der hat zu nix geführt und das anfangsproblem is gelöst, deshalb nen neuer.

Also zum Problem:

Ich habe sehr schlechte downloadraten atm knapp 400kb/s, trotz einer 16000er leitung (laut Netzwerkmanager von der Telekom kommen bei uns ~14900 kbit/s an)
Wir haben einen Speedport W700V und ich benutze als Netzwerkadaper den "Belkin 'Surf' Strom-Netzwerkadapter" ('Surf' ist hierbei die Produktreihe) : [Belkin : Surf Strom-Netzwerkadapter]
Mein Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77 DS3H; Ethernet-Controller: Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20), treiber sind aktuell
OS: Win7 Home Premium SP1, 
Seit wann hab ich das problem: bisschen mehr als eine Woche, da war ich auf ner Lanparty und danach habe ich meine Wakü ausgebaut und nen luftkühler eingebaut weil erstere kaputt war -.-, hab jedoch keine kratzer o.ä auf der Rückseite des Mainboards gefunden. Kann es sein dass ich wenn ich zu viel Wärmeleitpaste verwendet hab, dass da was 'überläuft' und iwas stört/beschädigt oder dass ich der hardware mit leicht schwitzigen händen oder so geschadet habe?

Mein vater hat das gleiche DLan kit und hat seiner aussage nach keine Probs, er nutzt das internet aber auch nich so intensiv wie ich  und vor allem nicht zu späteren zeiten^^

Dass DLan bei mir komplett fehl am platz ist kann auch nich sein, da ich zuvor schonmal ein dlan kit von Devolo hatte was bei nem gewitter den geist aufgegeben hat.

Wenn ich Wlan benutze habe ich eine noch schlechtere Verbindung (andauern abbrüche schlechtes signal etc., trotz aktueller treiber etc [Fritz Wlan Stick])

Nun ja ich bin Ratlos hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Was ich vlt. noch anmerken möchte: ab und zu geht meine dl-rate voll klar (1,0-1,4 MB/s) aber dann kackt die voll ein und kommt nicht mehr weiter als 400.

CCleaner hab ich auch schon drüberlaufen lassen, in der Hoffnung dass das hilft, aber hat nix gebracht-.-


----------



## Cuddleman (12. August 2012)

Du hast das Problem hoffentlich nicht seit dem Gewitter, wo das Devolo hopps gegegangen ist?

Die Ursache zu finden warum, weshalb, weswegen, ist nicht so einfach.

Die Ursachen sind meist nur ein paar Handvoll, weil meistens die selben, aber wie diese entstanden sind, man da gibts so viele Möglichkeiten!

Rekapituliere mal, was hat sich seit deiner Lan-Party geändert.

Wakü kaputt, vieleicht Flüssigkeit wo hin gekommen, wo keine hinkommen sollte?

In dem Bereich würde ich als erstes gezielt suchen.

Als zweites, würde ich mir den Splitter von innen genauer ansehen.

Letztlich als drittes, das Verbindungskabel zum Belkin D-Lan, sowie dessen Buchsen und die vom MB genauer untersuchen.


----------



## kress (12. August 2012)

Würde als erstes mal mit nem LAN Kabel direkt an den Router gehen, um die DL-Rate zu testen.
Hast du auch da Probleme, liegt es am Rechner, Router oder an der Verbindung.
Hast du keine Probleme, liegt es an DLAN oder Wlan.


----------



## Technojunky (12. August 2012)

Rekapituliere mal, was hat sich seit deiner Lan-Party geändert.
Da war mein PC über lan verbunden, aber ka ob da was passiert ist
Wakü kaputt, vieleicht Flüssigkeit wo hin gekommen, wo keine hinkommen sollte?
Es war ne H100  die hat gerattert, weshalb flüssigkeit denke ich wegfällt

Als zweites, würde ich mir den Splitter von innen genauer ansehen.
Ich weiß nich ob mein Vater das gut heißt wenn ich den aufschraube , aber was soll denn da dann anders sein?
Letztlich als drittes, das Verbindungskabel zum Belkin D-Lan, sowie dessen Buchsen und die vom MB genauer untersuchen.
Also an den Belkin teilen kann eig. nix sein, weil die neu sind^^ hab auch mehrere kabel getestet, als gar nix ging hatte ich nen kurzes kabel und das Dlan war in ner Steckdose, dann hab ich ein langes kabel genommen was vorher am splitter war und das genommen. jetzt ist das Dlan in einer normalen Steckdose und seit dem spielt nur noch die Downloadrate ping pong, aber die verbindung ist stabil


Könnte evt. ihr was an dem Einstellungen des Ethernet adapters falsch sein (obwohl ich da nix dran gemacht hab, aber wer weiß )? und wie sieht das mit zu viel WLP aus oder korrision durch schwitzige hände? (hört sich dumm an kann abr sein^^)


----------



## Cuddleman (13. August 2012)

Den Splitter mußt du nicht unbedingt aufschrauben, aber besser wäre es.
Schüttel diesen und lausche, ob etwas darin sich lose anhört.

Das mit dem Splitter bringt folgendes.

Meistens gehen die Ferritkerne, nach Überspannung z.B. in Folge eines Gewitters, kaputt.
Dadurch werden keine stabilen Übertragungsraten mehr erzielt, da die Frequenzen von z.B. Telefon und Internetdaten sich gegenseitig negativ Beeinflußen (weil nicht mehr sauber voneinander getrennt) und Störsignale von Außerhalb gelangen so besser in die Datenleitung.

Die Belkin-Lan-Kabel haben schon eine ordentliche Qualität, aber es gibt wie immer Ausnahmen!

Auch beachte, ob du ein Twisted-Pair-(besser), oder Crossover-Kabel verwendest. 
Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, ob das mit D-Lan, Probleme gibt in Verbindung mit dem W700V. 

Mit dem W700V stehe ich aber eh auf Kriegsfuß, weil ich von den Dingern schon 3 hatte die nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr das machten, wofür sie gedacht waren. Eins davon überstand auch eine Überspannung ohne Gewitter nicht. 
Da hat das Zuschalten der 220V Spannung durch den Stromlieferanten, nach Wartungsarbeiten, dafür ausgereicht. 

Die Hausinterne 220V-Leitung wird bis zu den Wandsteckdosen geführt, hat mindestens an der Sicherung und an der Wandsteckdose eine Klemmverbindung, oder noch weitere davon, je nach dem, wie die Stromkreise geplant wurden.

Viel kritischer wirds sogar, wenn ein Lampenstromkreis mit Schalter hinein integriet ist. 
Gibts in sehr vielen Altbaugebäuden!

Eine fehlerhafte Klemmverbindung reicht (eins von den drei Kabeln), um dem D-Lan das Leben schwer zu machen. Steckdosenleisten haben auch sehr oft einen negativen Einfluß. 

Probier andere Wandsteckdosen aus, um festzustellen, ob es dort (wie bei deinem Vater) keine Probleme gibt.

Als weiter Störungsquelle außerhalb des Hausstromnetzes, gelten alle anderen Faktoren, wie beim W-Lan, z.B. eingeschaltete Haushaltsgeräte jeglicher Art, die Störfrequenzen aussenden können. 
Hier zählt die Nachbarschaft auch dazu.

WLP hat, wenn diese über den Headspreader hinaus quillt, direkten Einfluß auf die damit berührten/gebrückten Bauteile des Mainboards, oder der CPU-Pin's, dann brauchst du dir aber keine Gedanken wegen des D-Lan zu machen, weil der Rechner dann insgesamt spinnt, so das du das garnicht erst benutzen kannst.

Andererseits, ich hoffe nicht, kann die, je nach verwendeter WLP, brückende Wirkung auch am Lan-Chip, bzw. am Lan-Anschluß auftreten. 
Nur dann stellt sich die Frage, wie diese dahin gekommen ist, weil diese Bauteile weit genug von der CPU entfernt sind!

Schwitzige Hände haben heutzutage normal keinen Einfluß darauf, außer die Beschriftungen der IC's, o.a. Bauteile, verschwinden.


----------



## Technojunky (13. August 2012)

okay schon ma vielen dank für die erklärung.
 also erstmal, ich hab den pc gestern per lan direkt mit dem router verbunden, keine bemerkenswerte verbesserung, ich bekomm immer noch keine 16k rein.
als ich dann mit dem wlan stick neben dem router war, hab ich ca. 8000 reinbekommen.

das mit dem spliter wackeln mache ich gleich auch mal.

und zu der sache mit dem leisten etc., also ich hatte vorher schonmal dlan und da hat es mit leiste perfekt geklappt, und auch in der steckdose, wo meins jetzt drin ist.

außerdem hat mein vater das ja auch über dlan..

wir wollen morgen mal die netzwerkeinstellungen überprüfen ob da villeicht was nicht stimmt ( wer weiß vlt. wollte sich ja jemand nen spaß erlauben...)

auf jeden fall vielen danke für die ratschläge


----------

